# mueble



## María Plá

Field and topic:
Hola amigos:
Este texto se refiere a las especificaciones de un incinerador.
---------------------

Sample sentence:
El horno se presenta en un atractivo mueble de construcción metálica, a partir de chapas y perfiles de acero laminado, con un tratamiento especial anticorrosivo, de gran robustez, con avanzado diseño y pintura epoxídica de agradables tonos, lo que le confiere una larga vida y un acabado estéticamente agradecido.


----------



## Nocciolina

I would say metallic cupboard


----------



## fenixpollo

En los Estados Unidos, "cupboard" es para los vasos en la cocina.  Dependiendo en las normas de la industria y las características del mueble, se diría *metal cabinet* o *metallic case*.

Espero que otro punto de vista sirva para ayudar...


----------



## ILT

Yo coincido con fenixpollo: metal cabinet, aunque creo que también se podría utilizar enclosure, carcass, housing.

Saludos

ILT


----------



## fenixpollo

I love translating said:
			
		

> Yo coincido con fenixpollo: metal cabinet, aunque creo que también se podría utilizar enclosure, carcass, housing.
> ILT


 
Gracias, ILT

Estoy de acuerdo con *housing*.  *Enclosure* sería algo más grande, con espacio para caminar adentro.  

*Carcass*, para mí, significa que el incinerador está muerto.  "The carcass of the incinerator lies rusting in a junkyard."

Suerte...


----------



## ILT

Carcass yo lo he visto para referirse al "gabinete" metálico que soporta las lámparas alargadas que se usan sobre todo en oficinas y edificios comerciales, pero la puse para que un nativo nos dijera si se podía usar en este caso; ya veo que no.  María Plá y yo hemos aprendido algo nuevo 

Gracias 

ILT


----------



## daviesri

I would go with 'housing' or 'casing'.


----------



## María Plá

I love translating said:
			
		

> Carcass yo lo he visto para referirse al "gabinete" metálico que soporta las lámparas alargadas que se usan sobre todo en oficinas y edificios comerciales, pero la puse para que un nativo nos dijera si se podía usar en este caso; ya veo que no. María Plá y yo hemos aprendido algo nuevo
> 
> Gracias
> 
> ILT


Sí porque carcass para mi es un cadáver


----------



## María Plá

Entonces puede ser metal cabinet o metallic case/casing. Me da la impresión de que case fuese para cosas más pequeñas, como la "computer case/housing" y tal vez como ésta es una máquina grande (vi la foto y es más grande que una nevera) pudiera ser cabinet. Am I right? Thanks a lot.


----------



## fenixpollo

María Plá,

Me parece bien -- aunque no sé si *case* necesariamente es un *cabinet* pequeño.  Pero de todas maneras, tienes razón.

Me siento bien, como un novato, el poder contribuir al entendimiento.  Gracias a todos.


----------

